# A day of modelling



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok, it's a bit old now and it's been on my site, but here's mini magazine type article which I edited and put together (with the content generated by quite a few people):

http://www.ukphotographs.com/brighton.html 

Ta,

Rob


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

Great work by all of you there!

The last photo of you all walking away is my favourite! It's such a classic.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 21, 2005)

It's my favorite too.  Excellent stuff!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats the tool/lense of your choice Rob?  I loved your series from the London meetup.


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, those were mostly shot with a Contax using a 50mm 1.7T* Carl Zeiss lens. I also use a Nikon F3HP with a 20mm f2.8 Nikkor (brilliant), 105mm f1.8 Nikkor (those Brighton shots), 180mm f2.8 Nikkor (Brighton again) and 85mm f2.8 Macro Nikkor (I think it's a piece of crap). At the moment, I am mostly shooting with the Contax and a Yashica Mat 124G. 

I still use an old Pentax Spotmatic (Lafoto used this at the meeting) and occasionally a Voightlander Vito B. If it's a discrete occasion or it needs onboard flash, I use a tiny Contax T2 or T3 which is possibly the best 28mm fixed camera.

The camera is fairly unimportant to me - all I ask for in terms of features are a light meter and a low f-number as I tend to shoot Fuji Superia / Reala 100 almost exclusively. If I want B&W, I have it cross-processed and convert in PS - don't ask why, I just like it! Unless I'm shooting grainy in which case it's T-Max 3200. I can't be dealing with goddamn menus - I'm a knobs and buttons kind of person!

Rob


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> 50mm *1.7*T* Carl Zeiss lens.


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Although this one is crap you get the idea... It's a cheap buy at the moment, you can pick one up for about £100 mint:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CONTAX-137-MA...ryZ48550QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

bro, quit tempting me with those inappropriate links


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 22, 2005)

A Photographer photographing photographers!  That's so funny!  Now where else have I seen that!


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> A Photographer photographing photographers!  That's so funny!  Now where else have I seen that!



To be honest he was a bit of a greasy anorak type freak dude, not like the TPF crowd at all! Everyone thought Kaja was Kat Slater so we got a quite large crowd follow us round the beach front.

Damn expensive trying a shoot with that many people though with over 1000 film prints and 300 digital images to work through afterwards. We're gonna do it again some time soon - got a bunch of young-uns who want to start modelling. It's huge effort organisationally, but I wouldn't much care to generate a portfolio on my own though - you can't fake the style of lots of other photographers easily - Spike's shots were awesome, but he achieved them using the opposite tech to me. He used Canon EOS 3 with a 200-400 USM shooting on Portra 160NC which was cross processed and converted to B&W. I used my Nikon on Fuji Reala C41 processed.


----------

